# Energizer 7 LED Headlamp Review



## hunterp (Oct 19, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-WFvArPUgg[/ame]


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I have the 3 LED model. I got it 3 years ago from Walmart. I keep it in my BOB. 

I also have the rechargeable LED flashlight. I keep it plugged up in the kitchen, and I have the lantern that is red and has a few different lighting modes.

The lantern and rechargeable lights have helped my wife and I in a couple power outs since I've owned them.

Nice review by the way.


----------

